

It’s possible to write flaw-free software, so why don’t we? - codelion
https://theconversation.com/its-possible-to-write-flaw-free-software-so-why-dont-we-33522

======
dkarapetyan
Because most people can barely work with basic algebraic expressions let alone
formal logical systems capable of expressing correctness guarantees.

